# New Events for the Weekly Competition for 2021



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2020)

On this thread, I will take suggestions for events to be added to the Weekly Competition. I believe in the past we have been too quick and lenient to adding events, so I will raise the bar this year. The weekly average of participants this year has been around 150. Any event that gets at least 22 recommendations (15% of the weekly average of participants) over the next two weeks (ending 2019/12/08) will get its own poll thread. Note that to count as a recommendation, you must actually post on this thread with a statement that you would like to see the event added. Likes will not count as recommendations - you must actually post the recommendation yourself in order for it to count as one of the 22 needed recommendations.

The poll threads will then be open for about 2 weeks, until December 24. The poll will be worded such that an upvote implies that the voter BOTH wants the event added AND intends to compete in it if possible, while a downvote implies that the voter specifically does not want the event added. At that point, any event that receives at least 30 upvotes (hence over 20% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more upvotes than downvotes will be eligible to be added to the competition. However, I will add no more than 2 events this year, so if more than 2 events reach this threshold, only the top 2 will be added. I will close the poll threads after the deadline is reached.

Last year, I feel we were too generous adding 4 events. Under no circumstances will I add more than 2 events this year. Also, last year, the only event that would have made it under these stricter requirements would have been 15 puzzle, interestingly. We will see what happens this year.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd like to nominate 4x4 OH
Also FTO
Also 4x4 FMC


----------



## qwr (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate recommend curvy copter non-jumbling and FTO


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate the following

2x2x4 (cant use bandaged 4x4)
2x2x3
Pyramorphix
Master Kilominx
Quadrangular Pyramid


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 25, 2020)

*Face Turning Octahedron (FTO)*

(and because why not also)
Rex Cube
Mosaic cube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2020)

Kilominx is already an event.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 25, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kilominx is already an event.


oh i didnt know i aint competed in these comps in a long time


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 25, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Quadrangular Pyramid





LukasCubes said:


> Pyramorphix


those are just shape mods. They add nothing unique.(Quadrangular pyramid is, right?)


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 25, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> those are just shape mods. They add nothing unique.(Quadrangular pyramid is, right?)


quadrangular pyramid is a shape mod but mirror blocks are also an event and that is just a shape mod too


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 25, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> quadrangular pyramid is a shape mod but mirror blocks are also an event and that is just a shape mod too


well, that's why we don't need any more shape mods, because we already have one.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate Face-Turning Octahedron (FTO)


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2020)

TheCuberWhoCubes said:


> I nominate FTO as well



Not to be mean, but I'm a little suspicious of this. This person joined 3 minutes ago, so clearly specifically for this message. They couldn't have been a person who competed in the weekly comp but never bothered to join the forums, because you need a forums account to join the weekly comp now.

I also don't really know how much one potentially fake nominations, just though I'd point it out


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate Face Turning Octahedron


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 25, 2020)

Also here to nominate FTO for this year. 



ProStar said:


> Not to be mean, but I'm a little suspicious of this. This person joined 3 minutes ago, so clearly specifically for this message. They couldn't have been a person who competed in the weekly comp but never bothered to join the forums, because you need a forums account to join the weekly comp now.
> 
> I also don't really know how much one potentially fake nominations, just though I'd point it out



There's a decent sized discord server for FTO that just posted about this thread to rally support. We have a weekly competition but it's at a specific time and there aren't any other online competitions for the puzzle, so FTO fans are looking for more places to compete. Would be nice to know who the new account is for sure (We have a discord account on the FTO server with that name though), but I imagine many from that discord server will be joining the forums for the first time looking forward to completing in the weekly comps if it is added. I did just clarify on the server that people should only come to nominate here if they actually do intend to participate somewhat regularly.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate fto


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 25, 2020)

FTO please


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 25, 2020)

+1 for 4x4 OH
+1 for 2x2x3
2x2 OH


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> +1 for 4x4 OH
> +1 for 2x2x3
> 2x2 OH


4x4 OH and 2x2 OH both suck.


----------



## qwr (Nov 25, 2020)

isn't 2x2x3 even simpler than 2x2?


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 25, 2020)

qwr said:


> isn't 2x2x3 even simpler than 2x2?


Not exacly the thread for this, but I figured I'd answer. 2x2x3, when positioned a certain way, can be solved basically like a simple Square-1 with extra equator pieces. It is honestly an intuitive solution. So... Yes. It is easier than a 2x2.

*Now for the events I would recommend. I'm adding these out of... well... sheer curiosity.

3x3x5

2x2x4*


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 25, 2020)

While I actually like some Cuboids, I felt like the quick ones are just like squane, but easier. The bigger ones on the other side are quite interesting, but judging from the cubers.io participation quote, they are not worth to add.
I would reccommend FTO, because it has a quite big community and its adding something new. So thats all you need I guess


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 25, 2020)

I nominate FTO as well


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 25, 2020)

Since there were 4 events added in the year 2020, which is a tad too much, we can give a break for 2021 and continue with the existing 34 events. I prefer the formats of some events to be changed though. Making 3BLD/4BLD/5BLD ao5 and Curvy copter mo3.

4x4 FMC should be brought back, I crave in compete in a fancy event like 4x4FMC.

Its sad to see only 26 unique participants for curvy copter in the year 2020. I personally have not completely done an ao5 in that event. Adding FTO instead of curvy copter will seem reasonable, or adding it alongside CC(curvy copter) will be good.

6BLD and 7BLD should be made into mo3, so that people like Graham and Enoch can get UWR in those events registered on the SS comp database.

Happy Cubing, U R' F D S R' S' R D' F' R U' !


----------



## Rafaello (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd like to see FTO as well, it feels very unique. Also, we don't have any cuboids, so I would select 3x3x5.


----------



## Joe Archibald (Nov 25, 2020)

i nominate FTO and Rubik's magic (although i don't think anyone else will agree)


----------



## Lewis (Nov 25, 2020)

My picks:
FTO, 2x2x3, Master Kilominx and Gigaminx (although gigaminx might be better done as a mean of 3 rather than average of 5 just for how long it takes.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2020)

Joe Archibald said:


> i nominate FTO and Rubik's magic (although i don't think anyone else will agree)


I will say that if we could ever create a proper random-state scrambler for magic, I would love to add that as an event. But we've dreamed of that since 2007 (and there are posts on this Forum to prove that).


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 25, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Making 3BLD/4BLD/5BLD ao5 and Curvy copter mo3.



Curvy Copter does not need to be Mo3. No.

If longer events like 6x6 and 7x7 can be Ao5, why not Curvy Copter? Just because it takes longer for some to do it doesn't mean that it should be brought down to a measly Mo3!
Also.... for the same reason you argue for Ao5 on the WCA BLD events, I would argue for Curvy Copter's Ao5.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 28, 2020)

Bumping for more visibility.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

FTO and 4x4 OH, the only cuboid I would like is 3x3x5


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 28, 2020)

Here's an original idea: FTO. (I should also do weekly comp in general.)


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 1, 2020)

Thought I'd post a current tally of all the nominations:


EventVotesUsersFTO16​ProStar, qwr, TipsterTrickster, cuberkid10, HawaiiLife745, Kit Clement, tx789, Cubing Forever, ichvubegerne, OreKehStrah, abunickabhi, Rafaello, Joe Archibald, Lewis, DNF_Cuber, PapaSmurf4x4 OH3​ProStar, BenChristman1, DNF_Cuber2x2x33​LukasCubes, BenChristman1, Lewis3x3x53​VIBE_ZT, Rafaello, DNF_Cuber2x2x42​LukasCubes, VIBE_ZTMaster Kilominx2​LukasCubes, LewisCurvy Copter (non-jumbling)1​qwrPyramorphix1​LukasCubesQuadrangular Pyramid1​LukasCubesRex Cube1​TipsterTricksterMosaic Cube1​TipsterTrickster2x2x2 OH1​BenChristman14x4x4 FMC1​abunickabhiRubik's Magic1​Joe ArchibaldGigaminx1​Lewis


----------



## LukasCubes (Dec 1, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Thought I'd post a current tally of all the nominations:
> 
> 
> EventVotesUsersFTO16​ProStar, qwr, TipsterTrickster, cuberkid10, HawaiiLife745, Kit Clement, tx789, Cubing Forever, ichvubegerne, OreKehStrah, abunickabhi, Rafaello, Joe Archibald, Lewis, DNF_Cuber, PapaSmurf4x4 OH3​ProStar, BenChristman1, DNF_Cuber2x2x33​LukasCubes, BenChristman1, Lewis3x3x53​VIBE_ZT, Rafaello, DNF_Cuber2x2x42​LukasCubes, VIBE_ZTMaster Kilominx2​LukasCubes, LewisCurvy Copter (non-jumbling)1​qwrPyramorphix1​LukasCubesQuadrangular Pyramid1​LukasCubesRex Cube1​TipsterTricksterMosaic Cube1​TipsterTrickster2x2x2 OH1​BenChristman14x4x4 FMC1​abunickabhiRubik's Magic1​Joe ArchibaldGigaminx1​Lewis


lol im the only one at like 2 different events (pyramorphix and the cube only i have and literally nobody else has). I am gonna make future nominations when I get a new cube.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 1, 2020)

I think fto, 2x2 and 4x4 oh sound fun so ya, and 4x4fmc and possibly 4x4 speed fmc sound like fun.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> speed fmc, kilominx, master pyraminx, and fto if possible
> 
> 
> did nobody vote kilominx?


Speed fmc, kilominx, and master pyraminx are all already events.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 1, 2020)

I didn't realize how this voting system worked, I thought you had to like a message to "vote".

So I would like to put in my nomination for FTO as well.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

because so many people are nominating fto, and i dont know what fto is nor do i have it, im just gonna hop in to the party, cause why not!!!
i nominate uhhh fto


----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

2x2 oh and with feet

4x4 oh and with feet

why not?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

@RiSha We can hardly get people to compete in regular feet, lets add slice moves and thinner layers! Now everyone will want too. Also 2x2 oh and 2x2 feet aren't really unique or difficult


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

I would like to nominate FTO and 2x2x3 to be added next year.
2x2x3 is in the reddit comp and it goes pretty well over there when they hold it. It's extremely fun to solve since it's essentially a square-0 with an extra slice.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I would like to nominate FTO and 2x2x3 to be added next year.
> 2x2x3 is in the reddit comp and it goes pretty well over there when they hold it. It's extremely fun to solve since it's essentially a square-0 with an extra slice.


Yes, I have enjoyed it much more taking it from a sq1 perspective


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 2, 2020)

FTO, because it sorta blew up, and 2x2x3, becauseit sounds neat


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2020)

2x2x3 seems too easy to me tho people would say that for 2x2 which I have a lot of fun practicing so idk


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I would like to nominate FTO and 2x2x3 to be added next year.
> 2x2x3 is in the reddit comp and it goes pretty well over there when they hold it. It's extremely fun to solve since it's essentially a square-0 with an extra slice.


wait square-0 is a thing?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait square-0 is a thing?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 2, 2020)

I would like to vote for 4x4 OH, FTO, 3 3x3s relay, 2gen, and PLL Time Attack


----------



## Silky (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


>


This was never mass produced, right?

Also I love this design for a better square-2 ( second image from the left ), someone should definitely try to make a mod of this.


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2020)

Silky said:


> This was never mass produced, right?
> 
> Also I love this design for a better square-2 ( second image from the left ), someone should definitely try to make a mod of this.
> View attachment 14097



I'll put it on my list of puzzles-I-would-make-if-I-had-a-3D-printer-and-the-perserverence-to-learn-CAD.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

Silky said:


> This was never mass produced, right?
> 
> Also I love this design for a better square-2 ( second image from the left ), someone should definitely try to make a mod of this.
> View attachment 14097


I'm gonna go ahead and tell you that 3 and 4 are already giving me a panic attack

And no, the square-0 was never mass-produced unfortunately. Perhaps a company might make one in the future though.


----------



## Silky (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and tell you that 3 and 4 are already giving me a panic attack
> 
> And no, the square-0 was never mass-produced unfortunately. Perhaps a company might make one in the future though.


The 3 doesn't really make sense to me but 4 looks sick. I think the only problem might be that the edge pieces get really small.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 2, 2020)

+1 for FTO


----------



## Charles Jerome (Dec 2, 2020)

I nominate FTO


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2020)

Updated table below, FTO has now qualified for a vote (barring any withdrawals of nominations).


EventVotesUsers*FTO**24*ProStar, qwr, TipsterTrickster, cuberkid10, HawaiiLife745, Kit Clement, tx789, Cubing Forever, ichvubegerne, OreKehStrah, abunickabhi, Rafaello, Joe Archibald, Lewis, DNF_Cuber, PapaSmurf, Swamp347, VIBE_ZT, Nir1213, Sub1Hour, Spacey10, Micah Morrison, Dylan Swarts, Charles Jerome4x4 OH7ProStar, BenChristman1, DNF_Cuber, Swamp347, RiSha, Spacey10, Micah Morrison2x2x34LukasCubes, BenChristman1, Lewis, Sub1Hour3x3x53VIBE_ZT, Rafaello, DNF_Cuber2x2x2 OH3BenChristman1, Swamp347, RiSha2x2x42LukasCubes, VIBE_ZTMaster Kilominx2LukasCubes, LewisCurvy Copter (non-jumbling)1qwrPyramorphix1LukasCubesQuadrangular Pyramid1LukasCubesRex Cube1TipsterTricksterMosaic Cube1TipsterTrickster4x4x4 FMC1abunickabhiRubik's Magic1Joe ArchibaldGigaminx1Lewis2x2x2 with Feet1RiSha4x4x4 with Feet1RiSha3 3x3x3s relay1Micah Morrison2gen1Micah MorrisonPLL Time Attack1Micah Morrison


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Updated table below, FTO has now qualified for a vote (barring any withdrawals of nominations).
> 
> 
> EventVotesUsers*FTO**23*ProStar, qwr, TipsterTrickster, cuberkid10, HawaiiLife745, Kit Clement, tx789, Cubing Forever, ichvubegerne, OreKehStrah, abunickabhi, Rafaello, Joe Archibald, Lewis, DNF_Cuber, PapaSmurf, Swamp347, VIBE_ZT, Sub1Hour, Spacey10, Micah Morrison, Dylan Swarts, Charles Jerome4x4 OH7ProStar, BenChristman1, DNF_Cuber, Swamp347, RiSha, Spacey10, Micah Morrison2x2x34LukasCubes, BenChristman1, Lewis, Sub1Hour3x3x53VIBE_ZT, Rafaello, DNF_Cuber2x2x2 OH3BenChristman1, Swamp347, RiSha2x2x42LukasCubes, VIBE_ZTMaster Kilominx2LukasCubes, LewisCurvy Copter (non-jumbling)1qwrPyramorphix1LukasCubesQuadrangular Pyramid1LukasCubesRex Cube1TipsterTricksterMosaic Cube1TipsterTrickster4x4x4 FMC1abunickabhiRubik's Magic1Joe ArchibaldGigaminx1Lewis2x2x2 with Feet1RiSha4x4x4 with Feet1RiSha3 3x3x3s relay1Micah Morrison2gen1Micah MorrisonPLL Time Attack1Micah Morrison


you forgot me, i nominated fto.
so fto is 24.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you forgot me, i nominated fto.
> so fto is 24.



Hope you know what an FTO is by now, then. Updated.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Hope you know what an FTO is by now, then. Updated.


cool. Looks like a pryaminx but its all the sides, kinda like a diamond.

also did FTO get the poll thread yet?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> cool. Looks like a pryaminx but its all the sides, kinda like a diamond.
> 
> also did FTO get the poll thread yet?


It is a Face Turning(like 3x3) Octahedron(8 sided 3d shape)


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 2, 2020)

Time to start grinding FTO everyone!


----------



## RiSha (Dec 2, 2020)

xd


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

RiSha said:


> xd


you could (and should) just use the HAHA reaction. I won't report you this time, just don't do it any more


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Time to start grinding FTO everyone!


Is this the reason why TheCubicle is out of FTOs?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you could (and should) just use the HAHA reaction. I won't report you this time, just don't do it any more


you dont really have to report for something like that.
im pretty sure it was just a mistake


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you dont really have to report for something like that.
> im pretty sure it was just a mistake



"oops, I accidentally typed in xd and clicked post reply instead of reacting"

Seems legit to me.



Mike Hughey said:


> Is this the reason why TheCubicle is out of FTOs?



Yeah, FTO has had a bit of a cult craze since the beginning of the COVID pandemic. Ben Streeter made a method that dropped times on the puzzle that are more than twice as fast as the old records, and I've been practicing it a lot since WCA events don't matter to me as much when there aren't WCA comps.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Yeah, FTO has had a bit of a cult craze since the beginning of the COVID pandemic. Ben Streeter made a method that dropped times on the puzzle that are more than twice as fast as the old records, and I've been practicing it a lot since WCA events don't matter to me as much when there aren't WCA comps.



you know, maybe FTO being WCA-legal would be cool.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2020)

It looks like the only event that qualified for vote this year was FTO. I will set up the poll thread for it later today, to see if it gets enough votes to be added. I think it is a good result - the most appropriate result we could have had this year, under the circumstances. Thank you everyone for your suggestions/nominations!

If your favorite event didn't get chosen this year, start working on popularizing it over the next year - perhaps it can develop the groundswell of support that FTO had this year!


----------



## Silky (Dec 11, 2020)

@Sub1Hour 
Just found this ! Hecking heck someone made it !!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Silky said:


> @Sub1Hour
> Just found this ! Hecking heck someone made it !!


i dont know what hecking means but it looks hecking cool!


----------



## Silky (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i dont know what hecking means but it looks hecking cool!


Too bad it costs 140$ but it's a good proof of concept.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Silky said:


> Too bad it costs 140$


i think you would expect that price to go down in a couple of years, maybe.

so wait until the price goes low!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 11, 2020)

Silky said:


> @Sub1Hour
> Just found this ! Hecking heck someone made it !!


Ben doing what Ben does best (other than FTO), making confusing creations


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Dec 19, 2020)

I think adding 2Gen or LSE might be fun. I wouldn't be upset if it wasn't, but honestly I am content with keeping the current event list (plus FTO obviously). I am all for new opportunities to get more points with new fun events though (not cuboids though).
Edit: Also 4x4 OH would be cool


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks like I missed this, oh well. I'd really love Master Kilominx, and would be interested in seeing 8x8 and potentially 9x9 added to the mix, in mean of 3 formats. Not really in favor of 3x3 subsets because we already have 8 events that involve 3x3, not even counting Mirror Blocks or the relays. I also think 3x3x4 or some other popular cuboid would be an interesting addition. And now maybe I'll have a reason to resticker/get a new FTO lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

BradenTheMagician said:


> I think adding 2Gen or LSE might be fun. I wouldn't be upset if it wasn't, but honestly I am content with keeping the current event list (plus FTO obviously). I am all for new opportunities to get more points with new fun events though (not cuboids though).
> Edit: Also 4x4 OH would be cool


Yeah 2gen and 4x4 OH. Also windmill cube would be nice 
EDIT: and 8x8 and 9x9


----------

